# how much do u pay for your livefood??



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

how much do u pay for livefood from a reptile shop in your area????


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

£2.40 a tub for Hoppers and Crickets 

But been places wheres theres 3 for a fiver


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

thats not bad.... i own a rep shop and mine are £2.25


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

chalottej1983 said:


> thats not bad.... i own a rep shop and mine are £2.25


Where abouts your shop may i ask?


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

kidderminster, ravin reptiles


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Might have to pay i visit one time


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

yeah, not a prob, not very big shop but neat, tidy, welcoming and helpfull..... my interest is to educate people on the animals health, wellfair ect!! and all our stock is imaculate!! and thats how it should b in my opinion


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

chalottej1983 said:


> yeah, not a prob, not very big shop but neat, tidy, welcoming and helpfull..... my interest is to educate people on the animals health, wellfair ect!! and all our stock is imaculate!! and thats how it should b in my opinion


Your exactly right, the animals always come first...

Sorry for stealing thread lol


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

its ok!! lol. we have seen some shit shops!!!!! they make me angry!!


----------



## Georgieboy (Jan 3, 2008)

1 quid for anything ( locust, crickets, mealies, waxies) 

but im in close with the owners, soooo sweeeeeet: victory:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Georgieboy said:


> 1 quid for anything ( locust, crickets, mealies, waxies)
> 
> but im in close with the owners, soooo sweeeeeet: victory:


May i ask what shop?


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Depending on which shop i use i either pay £2.50 or £2.75 for crix, mealworms locust etc and either £2.25 or £2.75 for waxworms


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

£1-£1.50 depending how good a mood the guys in the shop are in and how many tubs i buy usually 4-6 at a go but i'm special


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

£1.50 a tub for anything but I usually buy a bag of 100 locusts for about £12


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Frogeye 1050 said:


> £1.50 a tub for anything but I usually buy a bag of 100 locusts for about £12


Which shop is that at? I used to live in Langley Mill :lol2:

I buy my live food online but its £2.20 a tub or 5 tubs for a £10 at our local reptile shop!


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

£2.50 a tub of crix,locust,mealworms,and all the fly cultures are the same


----------



## ultimate_boides (Nov 18, 2007)

We buy 10 bags of 100 adult locusts for £75 and 5000 cricket adult for £25 so weekly we spend £100 but if we bought elsewhere we would pay over £200 for our livefood. 

We deal with a good friend who breeds however our local shop charges £1.75 for crickets and £1.45 for locusts.

Victoria


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

100quid a week that must be a serious amount of reps


----------



## ultimate_boides (Nov 18, 2007)

jaykickboxer said:


> 100quid a week that must be a serious amount of reps


Not really but we keep monitors and they are very true to there reputation of consuming large amounts. As we keep the tree monitor species they are known also to not deal with protein so well hence the large amount of livefood.!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

£2.50 or £1..99 for a box of crikctes


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

BecciBoo said:


> Which shop is that at? I used to live in Langley Mill :lol2:
> 
> I buy my live food online but its £2.20 a tub or 5 tubs for a £10 at our local reptile shop!


One Stop on Toton Road near Nottingham. Someone has started a thread about the shop somewhere.

Where in Langley Mill did you live?


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

£2 a tub for everything in my shop and I don't really make any profit on it. Would like to know what suppliers others use if they can charge less.


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

£1.75 a tub from a small local garden centre near me.


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

£1.50 per tub but i have a really good relationship with them.


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Seems i pay quite alot compared to most lol loks like i will have to look into finding somewhere cheaper but having transport makes it rather difficult. think i will have to look online again see if i can find cheaper there


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

£2.25 per tub from my nearest rep shop.


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

what kind of livestock you have at your shop?


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

please pm me if you have any corns! :flrt:


----------



## andyfraser666 (Jan 4, 2007)

5 tubs locust, 6 tubs blacks, tub waxworms and a tub marios, £26


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

bump up again:lol2:


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

bump up


----------



## Nienna (Jan 17, 2007)

Ouch, now I'm cringing but the prices at my local are:

Mealworms: £3
Crickets: £3
Locusts: £4
Waxies: £3 (I think)

Though to be fair you do get quite alot in the locust and cricket tubs, so much that it doesn't work out much cheaper for me to buy the locusts in bulk. Plus this way I get the tubs. I also buy somehting like half a kilo of meal worms for £11 which makes it a bit better value.


----------



## andyfraser666 (Jan 4, 2007)

Think you want to try ricks live foods, by all accounts the quality is goo, will be able to say for myself soon, but for the cost of buying one 2 each of those boxes I just bought 2 weeks supply


----------



## sudan_lover (Nov 14, 2007)

i pay £1.80  for cricks and locust and £2.5o per tub of waxies


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

£3 a tub, 2 for a fiver or 
5 tubs for £10


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

£2.25 a tub for locust or crix, less if we bring back empty crix tubs to the shop.


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

At the mighty Stockport Pet Warehouse its 3 for £5 on Waxies, Crix, all Locust and Mealies

Winner!:no1:


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

andyfraser666 said:


> Think you want to try ricks live foods, by all accounts the quality is goo, will be able to say for myself soon, but for the cost of buying one 2 each of those boxes I just bought 2 weeks supply


Yeh Ricks is a pretty goodsite and have recieved no problems from them , over the space of a month from the 50(actually 60+) turkistan roaches I bought off of them only 2 have died and the Lobster roach colony is great aswell  .

But I prefer to buy my livefood out of a shop but I admit I really enjoy opening packages lol .


----------



## andyfraser666 (Jan 4, 2007)

chalottej1983 said:


> kidderminster, ravin reptiles


Darned good place it is too


----------



## ShortFUSE (Jan 20, 2007)

chalottej1983 said:


> how much do u pay for livefood from a reptile shop in your area????


i pay £2.00 a tub or 3 tubs for a £5.00..not bad at all:lol2:


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

bump up..........again......


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

1.99 for black crickers


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

hey.... you managed to come down the shop yet????


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

chalottej1983 said:


> kidderminster, ravin reptiles


Whats the address in Kiddy for the shop. I live in Halesowen, might visit sometime.


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

ravin reptiles @ pet deli
oxford street
kidderminster
worcs
dy10 1bb
............. do u have sat nav???


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

£2.25 for crickets and locusts in Vermuleuns near Heathrow airport.

I usually order on-line though.


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

chalottej1983 said:


> ravin reptiles @ pet deli
> oxford street
> kidderminster
> worcs
> ...


I do have sat nav.


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

you'll find it ok, but parking is a biatch!!!!! lol.... when u find us there are car parks just round the corner.... u can park out side but only get 15 mins and the stupid council have just employed a xtrz 8 traffic wardens....... god dam them!!!


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

chalottej1983 said:


> you'll find it ok, but parking is a biatch!!!!! lol.... when u find us there are car parks just round the corner.... u can park out side but only get 15 mins and the stupid council have just employed a xtrz 8 traffic wardens....... god dam them!!!


Do you have chams?? Looking to get a new baby male yemen.
:cheers:


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

we do but think there female... can try chase you a male up though if you wanted me to?


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

chalottej1983 said:


> we do but think there female... can try chase you a male up though if you wanted me to?


What price do you ask for them??
:cheers:


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

60 each, but would do 2 for £100. also have pygmy chams.


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

chalottej1983 said:


> 60 each, but would do 2 for £100. also have pygmy chams.


As things are at the moment, I MAY be picking a baby male up from the rep shop in Halesowen tomorrow. I went to fetch him today, but what was thought to be male on Tuesday, upon closer inspection today, turned out to be female. The owner said he would bring me a male in either tomorrow or Monday, but if tomorrow there is no cham, I cannot get it until next Saturday. I will see how things turn out tomorrow, and if need be, get back in touch with you.
:cheers:


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

bump :up::up::up::lol2:


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Would you be able to get a baby male for next Saturday if need be??


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

no promises..... but will have a damm good go for you if you want me to mate!!! i aim to please lol


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

chalottej1983 said:


> no promises..... but will have a damm good go for you if you want me to mate!!! i aim to please lol


Thats what I like to hear!!:lol2: As I said earlier, I'll let you know if I am still after one. :cheers:


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

bump :up::up::up:


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

bump again


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

bump..... come on.... keep it going


----------

